# RESOLVED Dodge needs help



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 13, 2008)

I have to rehome him today

The person was suposed to come get him and never did. I have no car he has to be rehomed by tomorrow morning at 9 a.m..

I found a foster for my dog but they dont want her to stay they said she howls alll night looking for me. So I need help if anyone can help please let me know This will be a rehome As I have no idea when I will be moving and a lot of stuff has happened this weekend.

My car broke down which set moving back 2 months please if anyone can help I do not have a car anymore. So he would have to be picked up he does not like to be held and is not nuetured he is on a good diet but will not come with food do to the fact that no car cant get more food tell wensday and I am low. He will come with his fruits and vegys he likes and a bag of pine. And all his toys and cage


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2008)

Have you tried talking to the owners(?) see if they can give you a week or two to find him a home? Maybe they will extend you alittle more time.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 13, 2008)

I will have to wait tell tomorrow. They are not open today.

I have rehomed a litter of kittnes 2 cats and was fostering my puppy out but she is coming back tomorrow morning. So I have done a lot this weekend already so mabye yes but we will have to find out if I dont find him a home before then this is real hard for me. I have lost a lot this weekend. And now him I was hoping he would go to his new home first so I did not have to dread but thats how it works in life. 

Right now I have 4 in the house my other kitten is getting picked up today.

So it will be 3 but my puppy jaye is coming back at 6 in the morning. 

So I have to do something or hope for the best they said goine by 9 am or eviction notice thats why i am not trying to take any chances.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 13, 2008)

The offer still stands.. however, I do understand you do not have a car, but I am in the position today I cannot come get him.

We have a livestock show in a week, and the fact of the matter is, we have already made arrangements with about 10 families to not only shave their pigs, but our 2 as well.. so the bottomline is, I am booked solid because of a prior obligation to a large group of 4-H'ers..

As I said.. the offer stands, I just cannot possibly slip away to meet you today..

My sincerest apologies..


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 13, 2008)

WHERE COULD WE MEETICOULD DO IT MABYE TOMORROW.

ICAN GET A CAR TOMORROW IF YOUR ABLE TO CAN WE MEET IN LIBERTY 

OR IS THAT TO FAR I CAN GET THERE EVEN WITHOUT A CAR

GIVE ME A MIDWAY POINT AND A DATE I WILL SEE IF IT WORKS FOR ME IT IS ALL UP TO YOU DATE TIME AND MEET
I would love you to take him he need someone experenced in rabbits 

He will love to be with you and I could see pictures all the time and he has a bunspace already


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2008)

If Zin is taking him you could tell them he has a home you just need a little time for the person topickhim up. Maybe they will agree if anything is there anyone that could hold him alittle just till you and Zin figure where and when?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 13, 2008)

That is what I am trying.

I am getting to borrow my friend car for the next 3 days she is off and kid are at dads so she said I could have it.

So hopefully we can meet he will have a great home and I and my husband are exicited to give him such a wonderful hame I have to look at it like this or I will cry. I got him out of a real bad situation and now he is going into a real good situation.

So weather I kept him or rehomed him with Zin 

He has aa lot better home thanks again this time it is for sure I am tired of playing games with people who say there going to do something and dont at the last minute


----------



## Alexah (Apr 13, 2008)

I just reread your original thread about rehoming or fostering Dodge and I thought of something that could be incredibly important.

If your building just got a new manager, that shouldn't affect your having the pets you have presently if they were allowed originally per your lease or rental agreement. And, even if they weren't stated in the original paperwork, you should have a minimum of 30 days to rehome them.

If you're wanting to keep Dodge along with your other pets, I'd seriously consider looking over your lease to see what it says in it about pets and how many are allowed per household. They can't evict you immediately based on new rules that are not yet in your signed lease.

Just a thought as this thread has me kind of upset...


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 13, 2008)

we have tried that

My mother has a lawer and he looked dodge jaye adn my 2 cats where never put on the lease so they are not grandfathered in for what ever reason. 

I also called my city office the limit in a apartment is four. So I was way over the limit and never new it. But if I could keep four dodge would stay

the 3 animals on my lease where 

phoenix, chevy and Jewel

FYI Jewel died 3 months ago

So that put jaye in jewels place 

I think my property manger did not want to get herself in trouble but she new how many I had from the start when i moved in and we went that rount I would have to take them to court and all kinds of stuff it would be worth the trouble for my babys but It could take six months they could evect me in 30 days.

My poperty manger who is not the owner has 10 in her apartment and she is going through the same thing right now. This is a very pet friendly apartment if you dont like animals dont move in here but that will be changing real quick cause i saw a lot of uhaul trucks this week end.

The mmain thing is that I love dodge and everyone I am tryingto do what is bet for them. I could possible hide them considering I am home all day but it would be hard work. And they can come in 1 time a month without permision If I am here and let them in they have permision. I am trying to finnd ways but some options are hard to do considering. 

I will be moving asap but right now that is not a option.

I pay 500 a month all bills inclided any more and I would put my self in real hurt and I can have my babys I will be looking but for now I have to do what I have to do

And I have to stay in the area I am in because of hubbys work gas is so high to move to much farther and we are in a rich area so what I am getting is considered low rent.

Wanted to add in the state of texasfor rental aggreements

If it is done forevery retal then the lease will change

meaning ifthe new rule or even price change is done to every one it can take effect

I wil have to find the law but the lawer showed it to me


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2008)

I know they said you had to get it down to 3 did they know how many you were over? Or did they send this to everyone just in case?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 13, 2008)

they sent it to everyone but then they made visits to each apartment and I have a emergency stinker on my window in case some ting happens when I am not here so they new names type of animal and everything and my vets name is on the botton

So yes I go the orginal note then one about having to down size 

Cause they knew to the tee


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2008)

Hopefully they take into consideration the effort you have made to rehome the others, an give you alittle more time.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 13, 2008)

I am hoping

I talked to my poperty manger and she still has 6 out of her 10 so mabye they will cut everyone that has tried a break


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2008)

Possibly.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 13, 2008)

My son has a private home tutor who comes in everyday.. He does not attend public school.. so jetting off during the weekday is out.

Liberty is 40 miles from here..

I can probably do that, but it's just a time frame issue.. as I said before, we do 3 livestock shows a year, and it is not a pick up and go type thing, it takes preparation, gathering, organizing, cleaning.. loading and the like. and thats just for the gear for the animals.. it doesn't include the cleaning and the shaving and the weighing and the feed regulating of the animals.

In addition to the fact that I inadvertently volunteered my husband any myself to look at and shave and weigh and regulate over 10 families animals.. so that around 18 pigs.. we still have our 2 we have to handle, in addition to preparing for the rabbit and chicken show.. For the rabbits alone, I have to select, match groom and tattoo 5 sets of 3.. that's a heck of alot of work to do on a short schedule..

In short.. this is the worst possible time for me to take off somewhere..


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 13, 2008)

Well I will talk to my land lord tomorrow if I have to he can stat here just tellme when I will try my best if i have to I might make the drive all the way with my friends car on tuesday

Are you in vidor or out side of vidor PM me and we can set this up


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 13, 2008)

Just wanted to say I am sorry you are going through this....I feel bad for all the people who live in your apartments who have to make a decision to get rid of some of their family memembers (notice I say family members and not pets, because I see them as family and nothing less) Personally I would be moving this weekend and not re-homing anyone but I do realize that is not an option for everyone. 

Good luck to you, I hope everything works out for you and your family.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 13, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know dodge will be going to zins house.

He has a real good home Thanks for all the support and yes they are my kids

So this is real hard for me but you have to do what you have to do in life some times weather you like it or not. 

It wierd cause i alway heard that as a kid and teenager and I took it with a grain of salt until now I will miss him but knows he has a real good home 

Again thanks a bunch for all the support


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 13, 2008)

I know, life isn't fair sometimes....:hug1


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I got a visit at 7 this morning

Asking me how many are left that is how they said it to.

I said I only have 1 left over the limit. They said can we come in and look I said your more than welcome.

And then as they were walking out they said you have until wensday at 9 am to find him a home. But My mom helped me out cause last night she took my foster cat to her house cause they were not going to pick her up tell tuesday. 

so tell tuesday My mom has 1 of my animals so I did not get in trouble I love my mom


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 14, 2008)

Moms are awesome like that.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 14, 2008)

Because I accidentally posted this on the wrong thread...

I have contacted the People's Lawyer (he is on TV in the Houston area and does all sorts of seminars plus is an assistant dean at a law school there) to see what your rights are.

I basically asked him about your legal rights and if you should be allowed a minimum number of days to rehome them - and the legality of them showing up at your door at 7 am. 

I will let you know when I hear back and what he has to say. I'm sure if anyone knows the law (from what I'm reading of his resume and stuff) - he does.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm sort of in shock that these people are so awful about this. I understand that the former people didn't care and allowed more than the limit on your lease I assume.... but this is just awful!

I'm so glad that Dodge will go to Zin. She's a good person and I know she will love him and care for him. 

I'm just angry that the world can be so cold and uncaring about such things.

What I think that judge will say is that they should have given them 30 days notice and option to keep them with some sort of extra deposit or something since they had been there already.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you so much

That would be great to find out what another lawer says. I really am sad still considering.

This forum has helped me a lot in the past month or so I have been on here. How could I make a donation to the rabbit recue cause that is the least I could do to help someone else like everyone has helped me.

Again I would love to know what he says.


My husband is going to come home in a few hour cause he wants to make the trip with me to take dodge to his new considering I have had to do this on my own for 4 days and he knows I have had a hard time

My mom helped me out a lot over all this. I must get her lunch one day soon she must love me alot LOL I know she does but I just thing that she did not have to do anything for me but she did


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

You got a car to take Dodge with then? 

I'm so glad you found RO :hug: With all this stuff going on, I'm sure it helps to talk to others and we really do enjoy having you here with us.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes I am just waiting to here from zin when she wants to do it meet up.

I have a car tell wensday at 1:30

When My friend need it back. To go get her kids from dads.

Again I cant thank everyone enough


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

That's awesome! I hope it all goes very smoothly!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 14, 2008)

We are going to drop him off at 8 tonight

He is going to have a great home


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 14, 2008)

Well dodge is home and zin is a great person.

My husband said she seems a lot like me. In the way she cares for her animal.

Oh by the way zin I love your truck it is a dodge LOL. She seems like a wonderful person thank you so much zin


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 14, 2008)

Wonderful! I'm glad everything worked out well


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

AWESOME! Oh yes, she has a Dodge and very proud - seems fitting doesn't it?

I'm so glad this worked out. Now, you will keep what animals? and how is it all working out for everyone? things better?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 14, 2008)

I have 

Phoenix my older dog 

Jay My younger dog

Chevy my rabbit

Oh I have boss who is my outside cat but they said he was fine considering he is fixed and does not cause a problem

It was real hard to come home and go to let dodge out and he was not there. It is real quiet in the house now. To quiet. But that will take some geting used to. Chevy and phoenix are at my feet now. 

Jay is in bed as it is 9 45 and her bed time is 8 30 or she is a royel pain in the but if she does not get enough sleep


----------

